# CW expirence



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Normally the bigger the job, the less likely a first year apprentice is going to get to use his tools. Being that a CW is a small works apprentice, you have a better chance of using the tools. 

Without trying to find a copy of our agreement and bylaws, I am going to say a first year is not supposed to use power tools. That is for safety reasons. I never see that enforced. How else is a first year supposed to now about nails in wood framing, if he never runs a drill and worm bit wide open for himself!

If you do get on a job where you are not using your tools as much as you would like, stick it out. A friend of mine got his son into our B program after he worked open shop for 4 years. He lasted a few months. Didn't like starting at the bottom and left. A few months later and he is mad at his boss. The hall would not take him back. He also tried for A but was not accepted. His father and uncle were signatory contractors for 20 years and hired a lot of men over that time. Both of them started as B by the way.

I should also mention that I have no idea about your locals agreement and bylaws it may be different.


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

On the bigger jobs cws are there to drop the rate of man power, it makes more sense to have a CW cleaning the job and toting material rather then paying a first year who makes 5-6$ more an hour. If you are working as a CW and make it into the apprenticeship you will have a leg up on folks that waited to be accepted into the program not being as green


----------



## Ninjanick (Feb 23, 2016)

The only reason I'm accepting this job is so I can get into that apprentice program .. Working my way up the ladder... I have a better chance/ prolly will get accepted into the apprentice program per to a person working open shop and trying to get in.. There going to take me over him? Correct? I mean that makes sense. I was talking to two people in my local. One apprentice and another is a higher position. I don't remember what he said but they both said you get worked like a dog. I'm okay with that . Put me to work . Any task il do . I just don't know if I can settle with cleaning . Organizing material. This company I start with on Monday has me and another CW replacing every single ballast in this 4 story building so I don't see were I won't be using my tools . It prolly differs company to company I guess?


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Y'all sure do it different up thar. 

Here a CW is in the apprenticeship program. He takes the same classes with the same books with the same teacher as an A apprentice. Normally they only take in CW in September when school starts. Our local may only take in 8 to 10 A apprentices. Then they will ask the pool if the want to take CW or wait til next year. 

CW is the first two years of A apprenticeship. Then you work 3 years as CE. Then you automatically go into third year A apprenticeship and go out on A jobs. 

CE can come In anytime of year. You have to have five years experience. It is 50% of A rate. You have to do five years as CE. Your first year when school rolls around you have to do the first two years of the apprenticeship. Then finish out your time ( five years total) before going into third year A. 

The advantage of CE is that you don't have to go back to first year rate. The disadvantage is that it takes longer. 

The advantage of CW is that you don't have to wait another year to get started. The disadvantage is it takes longer.


----------

